# dam you insurance!



## celticrsmith (Mar 11, 2007)

im 23, 24 this thurs YAY, have 5years protected ncb, (6years by the time i go to buy a gts-t) and still struggling to get quotes!!

i searched on moneysupermarket and confused.com and out of the possible 60 or so insurers, only about 4 would insure me :chairshot 

that just sucks! i can only get quotes for 30days ahead but i wont need the insurance until june time so maybe im just wasting my time getting quotes just now.

ill try Aflux and A-Plan closer to the time and get them to call me, that way i could haggle the price. i live in a very quiet and sleepy village and do limited miles so surely thatl help in my favour!!

but am i being unrealistic for wanting to pay around the £800 p/y for a driver aged 24, 6years protected ncb?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Insurance has been covered many many times on the forum so you could do a search which will give you alot more info.
However, it seems as though A-plan and Adrian Flux on average have been the most popular choice amongst people. I for one am with A-plan at 26 on an R33 GTR V-spec with all mods (many of them) declared paying £730 fully comp with protected no claims, driving of other cars e.t.c, e.t.c.
May be worth giving them a call now....there is a bit of a back door to keep your quote from now valid for longer than 30 days - if you ring before the 30 days is up, they can re-guarantee the quote which then lasts another 30 days. I did this twice with A-plan and bought my original quote with them 3 months later!
Hope this helps.
Phil.


----------



## celticrsmith (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks phill

helps alot and i know the dredded 'insuarnce' threads have been around and will always be around these forums!!

rikky


----------

